# Cycle to work scheme MTB for 1k.



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

I'm going to get a mountain bike for the summer to do some single track in the beautiful forests of the U.k.
What's the best bang for buck MTB for a grand?

I would like 2 chain rings at the front as opposed to 3 ideally. 

Kind regards.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2015)

Don't they check to see if you are actually using the bike to ride to work on?

(If not, then they ought to, otherwise it is just a taxpayer-subsidised fun bike.)


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

It's not policed as they have important things to do like trying to win orders & not close the place down. However I will take it to work but not every single day. Fun bike


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2015)

Ok!


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Jan 2015)

Does it really matter what he uses the bike for?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

Bewildering choice.

That may be reduced by your scheme, which may only allow you to buy from certain retailers.

Leaving that aside, I liked the look of a couple of Whyte bikes I saw the other day.

One of their X8 series hardtails might suit:

http://whyte.bike/gb/models/crosscountrytrail/x-8-performance-hardtail-27-5-650b/805-2/


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Does it really matter what he uses the bike for?


What I am getting at is that somebody has to pay for the bike subsidy. It is one thing to subsidise bikes to get people not to drive to work, but another thing to subsidise fun bikes.

I don't expect other people to subsidise _my_ fun bikes, but I would be happy to take a subsidy to cycle to work!


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2015)

Some of us cannot even get on the scheme. Mind you of the 8 people at one firm I know of that bought bikes only 2 still ride them, the rest just have a monthly bill and a bike in the shed.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

Thread drift is one thing, but to do so in the first reply is a bit early.

Might I politely suggest that in this thread we stick to helping the OP choose a bike?

Use/misuse of the scheme could be discussed in another thread.


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Jan 2015)

Getting people on a bike is the main issue.
Personally for me I think there is much more important things to worry about in life.
But if some people are offended by this heinous misuse of public funds maybe they should telephone the relevant government department immediately. And maybe then all of the bike riding criminals will be incarcerated until they repent.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

SRAM X5/X7 2x10speed drivetrain but the picture shows 3 front chain rings. Very nice though & it's British. It is a sure contender. I can always get them to alter the drive anyway.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

Milzy said:


> SRAM X5/X7 2x10speed drivetrain but the picture shows 3 front chain rings. Very nice though & it's British. It is a sure contender. I can always get them to alter the drive anyway.



Are you male or female?

The compact model - shorter reach and cranks - is aimed at the ladies.

I've sat on a few mountain bikes from various makers recently, I found the reach on one or two was a bit short.

I don't think I'm particularly fussy when it comes to fit, but found inch or two either way makes a difference.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

It is in the mens MTB section though? My friends who like to bomb down single track who are male all prefer to have a compact chain ring on for clearance issues, plus they never really need to be pedaling so fast when negotiating technical obstacles.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

Milzy said:


> It is in the mens MTB section though? .



True, but you get a 'custom women's fit saddle', whatever one of those is.

Don't suppose it matters, but it's certainly worth trying both compact and ordinary to see which suits best.

http://whyte.bike/gb/models/crosscountrytrail/x-8-performance-hardtail-27-5-650b/806-compact/


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Jan 2015)

Milzy. I wrongly assumed you were male. Pale rider mentions a womens saddle, so it got me thinking.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

Not wrongly, looks like that MTB isn't for me.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/17928/cube-ltd-race-29er-hardtail-mountain-bike-2015


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

Milzy said:


> http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/17928/cube-ltd-race-29er-hardtail-mountain-bike-2015



How tall are you?

Toe clearance can be a problem on 29er bikes with smaller frames.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Toe clearance can be a problem on 29er bikes with smaller frames.


5 8 ....... I may go 650 B


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

Milzy said:


> 5 8 ....... I may go 650 B



Wise move.

Opinions vary, but I suspect you will find a correct size 29er - with podgy mountain bike tyres - to be 'all wheel and rubber' when you sit on it.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2015)

The same cube comes in 650b & a nice bright colour scheme.


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Thread drift is one thing, but to do so in the first reply is a bit early.
> 
> Might I politely suggest that in this thread we stick to helping the OP choose a bike?
> 
> Use/misuse of the scheme could be discussed in another thread.too



To be fair the title is "Cycle to Work scheme MTB" and the first post is



Milzy said:


> I'm going to get a mountain bike for the summer to do some single track in the beautiful forests of the U.k.
> What's the best bang for buck MTB for a grand?
> 
> I would like 2 chain rings at the front as opposed to 3 ideally.
> ...



So it's fair enough to ask what it's going to be used for - the title says it's for commuting and the message says it isn't.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> To be fair the title is "Cycle to Work scheme MTB" and the first post is
> 
> 
> 
> So it's fair enough to ask what it's going to be used for - the title says it's for commuting and the message says it isn't.



Read the first line of the OP: "I'm going to get a mountain bike for the summer to do some single track in the beautiful forests of the U.k."

Mmm, now what part of the use of this bike have you not been told about?

Think carefully, now.


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Read the first line of the OP: "I'm going to get a mountain bike for the summer to do some single track in the beautiful forests of the U.k."
> 
> Mmm, now what part of the use of this bike have you not been told about?
> 
> Think carefully, now.


We've been told two purposes. The financing of it implies that it's main role will be commuting. The description of it's use implies it's main use will not be commuting. Ergo asking for clarification is fine.

Also, when did you get appointed to the role of telling other people what to do?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> We've been told two purposes. The financing of it implies that it's main role will be commuting. The description of it's use implies it's main use will not be commuting. Ergo asking for clarification is fine.
> 
> Also, when did you get appointed to the role of telling other people what to do?



I suggested politely a discussion about the scheme should best be held elsewhere.

You are either naive, or being deliberately obtuse, if you think the financing implies a bike for commuting.

But you post what you like and derail as many threads as you like - matters not to me.


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I suggested politely a discussion about the scheme should best be held elsewhere.
> 
> You are either naive, or being deliberately obtuse, if you think the financing implies a bike for commuting.
> 
> But you post what you like and derail as many threads as you like - matters not to me.


The financing is called the Cycle to Work scheme - it's in the thread title. I think the 'to work' part of it implies a use quite strongly.

You can call me whatever you wish, but you can also rest assured that it was only your attempt at telling people what they should and shouldn't post that encouraged me to post anything at all in this thread.


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2015)

It will be used, for commuting, to see my nan, to do single track & also to pop wheelies showing off to the nuns over on church street. Knees up with a classic thread crapping spree *claps* Brilliant work, Bravo!!


----------



## KneesUp (18 Jan 2015)

Your initial post and thread title are in conflict in a way that *suggests* that you are planning to commit fraud. You can say now "yeah well I'm going to commute on it too" but there is no suggestion of that in your opening post. Equally the argument that 'loads of people get inappropriate bikes via cycle to work' is no more valid than saying any other kind of benefit fraud is fine because other people do it. 

If you're going to commute on it, fine. But you must accept that your opening post does not suggest that and as such questioning it was legitimate. Perhaps if you want to avoid "thread crapping" you might wish to consider writing posts which are less misleading in future?


----------



## Oldbloke (18 Jan 2015)

http://www.ktm4u.co.uk/ktm-cycles/ktm-mountainbikes/ktm-ultra-1964-special-edition-2014

I bought one of these in December after weeks of deliberating. No regrets, great bike and under 12 KGS...


----------



## Roadrider48 (18 Jan 2015)

Milzy said:


> It will be used, for commuting, to see my nan, to do single track & also to pop wheelies showing off to the nuns over on church street. Knees up with a classic thread crapping spree *claps* Brilliant work, Bravo!!


You don't have to justify to anyone what use your new bike is for!
Just ignore the holier than thou tossers you occasionally come across on here.


----------



## ChrisV (18 Jan 2015)

Unbelievable.

You do what you want with your bike, mate. It matters not. 

I can't imagine what it's like waiting around to pounce on people to amuse myself. Jeez oh.

Get a CX bike. That's what the cool kids are on nowadays


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> You don't have to justify to anyone what use your new bike is for!
> Just ignore the holier than thou tossers you occasionally come across on here.


Well, that's you off my Christmas card list!


----------



## Spartak (18 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Don't they check to see if you are actually using the bike to ride to work on?
> 
> (If not, then they ought to, otherwise it is just a taxpayer-subsidised fun bike.)



I bought my Ribble TT bike on the C2W scheme


----------



## Milzy (19 Jan 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> http://www.ktm4u.co.uk/ktm-cycles/ktm-mountainbikes/ktm-ultra-1964-special-edition-2014
> 
> I bought one of these in December after weeks of deliberating. No regrets, great bike and under 12 KGS...


That is exactly what I want but I can't commit fraud on the scheme with that one unfortunately.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> I bought my Ribble TT bike on the C2W scheme


And do you Cycle to Work on it, or did you benefit from a subsidy paid for by other taxpayers fraudulently?

(No doubt disapproving of that makes me 'holier than thou', but I suspect few people who think it's ok to get the taxpayer to subsidise a bike for someone who is in work, and that won't be used for it's intended purpose would think it equally fine for someone out of work to fraudulently claim some other sort of benefit)


----------



## ChrisV (19 Jan 2015)

As a taxpayer, I'd rather my taxes helped to subsidise a bike for someone than what it does get wasted on by the government.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jan 2015)

KneesUp said:


> And do you Cycle to Work on it, or did you benefit from a subsidy paid for by other taxpayers fraudulently?
> 
> (No doubt disapproving of that makes me 'holier than thou', but I suspect few people who think it's ok to get the taxpayer to subsidise a bike for someone who is in work, and that won't be used for it's intended purpose would think it equally fine for someone out of work to fraudulently claim some other sort of benefit)


Who the hell is this joker?? LOL


----------



## razer17 (31 Jan 2015)

I got my bike on the Cycle Scheme. Fantastic scheme, I love it. People moaning about having to use it for commuting because it's robbing you of your taxes are being daft. For a start, there is no requirement to use it for cycling to work. They suggest that at least 50% of it's use is for commuting. But how is that measured? Miles? I can do a 30 mile ride on a weekend, and then cycle to work 4 days and still not hit 50% commuting use. Plus, it's good for your health and helps reduce your carbon footprint and what not, so even if you don't use it for commuting it has some positive benefits that the government could spend money on. 

I'm disappointed that this thread has been so derailed, though, since I came here looking for some sub £1000, decent mountain bikes to complement my road bike.


----------



## shadow master (31 Jan 2015)

I've certainly had bike's refused on the cyclesheme as they were deemed unsuitable,toughened up on it a bit lately....if your free to choose what and where you buy it,The scheme CAN work well for most people,but if your employer has signed up to the crazy system that virtually tells you what and where you can buy it,The whole thing becomes a total farce!


----------



## razer17 (31 Jan 2015)

shadow master said:


> I've certainly had bike's refused on the cyclesheme as they were deemed unsuitable,toughened up on it a bit lately....if your free to choose what and where you buy it,The scheme CAN work well for most people,but if your employer has signed up to the crazy system that virtually tells you what and where you can buy it,The whole thing becomes a total farce!



I think Halfords has a cycle scheme that is only for bikes through them, which is fairly restrictive. 

As for what would get refused, surely you could use almost any bike as a commuter. Maybe a fat bike is a bit of a stretch as a commuter, but other than that a mountain bike or a road bike will be able to double duty as a fun bike on weekends and commuter in the week.


----------



## shadow master (1 Feb 2015)

User28511 said:


> I think Halfords has a cycle scheme that is only for bikes through them, which is fairly restrictive.
> 
> As for what would get refused, surely you could use almost any bike as a commuter. Maybe a fat bike is a bit of a stretch as a commuter, but other than that a mountain bike or a road bike will be able to double duty as a fun bike on weekends and commuter in the week.


Not surprisingly it was a downhill bike!


----------



## razer17 (1 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> Not surprisingly it was a downhill bike!


Would require the guy running the scheme to know his bikes, though, wouldn't it? Think some of the lads at my work are on their third scheme bike, and a guy who bought a woman's medium bike second, despite being a 6"2 burly bloke. Guess it all depends on who is running the scheme at your work. 

Sadly, the new mountain bike will be bought with cash or financing, since I don't want to wait till July for my current scheme to finish. 


To actually answer the thread's question, Wiggle have a 27.5 or 29er Boardman Pro going for £800 at the moment, and I'm pretty sure they accept the Cycle to Work scheme, Looks a good bike, especially at that price. My Dad has a Cube Acid which is like £700 on Rutland Cycling, and that seems a good bike too. Although that Acid is criminally under used, if he wasn't so much shorter than me I'd have commandeered it for myself.


----------



## shadow master (1 Feb 2015)

User28511 said:


> Would require the guy running the scheme to know his bikes, though, wouldn't it? Think some of the lads at my work are on their third scheme bike, and a guy who bought a woman's medium bike second, despite being a 6"2 burly bloke. Guess it all depends on who is running the scheme at your work.
> 
> Sadly, the new mountain bike will be bought with cash or financing, since I don't want to wait till July for my current scheme to finish.
> 
> ...


Was the cycle scheme itself that refused the bike! They check the type and more importantly the claimed market value


----------



## Big Nick (1 Feb 2015)

User28511 said:


> My Dad has a Cube Acid which is like £700 on Rutland Cycling, and that seems a good bike too. Although that Acid is criminally under used, if he wasn't so much shorter than me I'd have commandeered it for myself.



I got a Cube Acid on the C2W (and yes I do commute on it!) it's a really good tough bike with a half decent front end


----------



## Milzy (1 Feb 2015)

Many bike shops won't touch Halfords vouchers as the commission charges are so much higher than all the other schemes such as the NHS. Trust my company to have the worst one going. Still it's better than nothing. Although I believe it should just be one single scheme in the U.K.


----------



## razer17 (1 Feb 2015)

Milzy said:


> Many bike shops won't touch Halfords vouchers as the commission charges are so much higher than all the other schemes such as the NHS. Trust my company to have the worst one going. Still it's better than nothing. Although I believe it should just be one single scheme in the U.K.



They do accept it in Halfords though, and they apparently do pretty decent bikes, or so I'm told. Though I'm also told they are sometimes built by pretty poor technicians. Still obviously restrictive, though. And you're right. They should stick to one scheme that any bike retailer can then opt in to.


----------



## Motozulu (2 Feb 2015)

Milzy - I myself am getting this on the C2W scheme. Don't think you will get a better HT for the money.

Oh and ignore the sour feckers.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456CEVOX5/on-one-456-evo-carbon-sram-x5-mountain-bike

I was close to getting this, but the carbon won in the end - worth a look though...

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO45650BX9/on-one-45650b-sram-x9-mountain-bike


----------



## 2pies (3 Feb 2015)

I bought the Boardman 29er Pro last year through C2W. I probably could have persuaded someone else to accept the Halfords vouchers, or even bought another brand from Halfords. In the end, I didn't think it was worth the hassle. I doubt you'll find anything much better for the price.


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 Feb 2015)

Quite a few Halfords will source and sell any bike for you on the C2W scheme - check yours do and if so you won't be limited to their range - however you do then tend to get rigidly stuck to the bikes RRP.


----------

